# Question about my slightly withered orchid



## Michaelsa (8/2/15)

Hello all

I bought myself an orchid v3 in early January of this year and since i figured out how to stop the leakage i have been loving it. With a Dual micro coil setup running at 0.8 the flavor and vapor are just divine. I rambling some what. More to the point of this thread, I was cleaning it yesterday and to my dismay I squeezed the tank too much and it cracked. Does anyone know if the Kayfun V4 bell cap will fit on the V3 orchid?

Many thanks
Michael


----------



## BumbleBee (8/2/15)

Michaelsa said:


> Hello all
> 
> I bought myself an orchid v3 in early January of this year and since i figured out how to stop the leakage i have been loving it. With a Dual micro coil setup running at 0.8 the flavor and vapor are just divine. I rambling some what. More to the point of this thread, I was cleaning it yesterday and to my dismay I squeezed the tank too much and it cracked. Does anyone know if the Kayfun V4 bell cap will fit on the V3 orchid?
> 
> ...


Most of the Kayfun 3.1 and Lite tanks parts are directly interchangeable with the Orchids, I don't know about the Kayfun V4 though.

Looking at this one on FT and the description says:


Compatible with Kayfun 3.1, Kayfun Lite, Kayfun Lite Plus, Russion 91%, Kayfun V4 and Orchid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (8/2/15)

Thank you very much @BumbleBee I shall try and source some bits and bobs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (8/2/15)

I bought my orchid with a kayfun clear section.looks like a standard chimney.


----------



## Michaelsa (8/2/15)

Necris said:


> I bought my orchid with a kayfun clear section.looks like a standard chimney.


Looks great @Necris I'll have to give that a go.


----------



## Frank Zef (11/2/15)

I can confirm that the Kayfun 3.1 tanks also work on an Orchid.
It reduces the amount of juice that it can hold, but it works.
http://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-colored-tanks/


----------



## Michaelsa (11/2/15)

Frank Zef said:


> I can confirm that the Kayfun 3.1 tanks also work on an Orchid.
> It reduces the amount of juice that it can hold, but it works.
> http://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-colored-tanks/


My v3 is a but small for my kayfun parts. Unfortunately


----------

